# is melanotan mt2 safe for women?



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

The mrs is thinking of using mt2 to get a better tan this summer. Are the doses same for both men and women? Any info on doses,sides,etc,etc? Ive read it increses sex drive in women and its dubbed "the female viagra" sounds great but can anyone clarify this?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

young-pup said:


> The mrs is thinking of using mt2 to get a better tan this summer. Are the doses same for both men and women? Any info on doses,sides,etc,etc? Ive read it increses sex drive in women and its dubbed "the female viagra" sounds great but can anyone clarify this?


Yes MT2 is safe for women. Dosing protocol is based on skin type.

Give me 5 mins and I'll dig out the one I followed.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think like most things the sides are different for everyone. I've started using MT2 just over a week ago, been having 1 ml every other day - have had slight face flushing within 5 min of injecting but no sickness at all & defo aint making me horny lol :huh: shame as I was kinda looking forward to that bit :laugh:

I've only had 2 x 3 min sesions in the tan place & have been told by a few people Im looking very healthy & tanned so must be working :laugh:

Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I followed this protocol (LINK to site):



> OK all, this has been a long time coming but I finally got around to it. Instead of a chart, this time I think I'll just provide a formula to calculate dosage per injection and some guidelines to follow. The formula and guidelines are meant for the broad population of experimenters and will most likely be a good fit for 85% of you. So without further adieu ...
> 
> First, the non-metric version:
> 
> ...


Also good information in this thread

*Ordering and storage:*

May or may not come with the bacteriostatic water you need to mix it with. I had to order mine seperately as it was delivered to Germany. Some people make it up as they go but I mixed everything, made up all the doses and froze the pins. Takes about 5mins to defrost them. But a dose should keep in the fridge for a week (or 10days?)and still remain active.

*Potential sides: *

*nausea and/or loss of appetite*. Nausea only occurs at the start and is usually related to getting your dosage wrong. I'm pretty sure the appetite lose is related to the nausea, but for the first couple of days I had to force myself to eat.

*Pigmentation* my scars became darker but for me this was fine as it made them blend in. However I do know some people have ended up with really dark scars and pigmentation spots.

*Freckles*I did get a lot more freckly, but little ones not huge great big blotches.

*flushing aka the tomato effect*First dose or 2: flushing. About 1/2 hour after my first jab I looked like I'd been sitting in a sauna for an hour. Hence why jabbing in the evening is better as it's gone by morning.

*dry joints*I didn't get this at all. But I was supplementing around 10g fish oil a day, so maybe that helped.

*MT2 horn*kicks in after a week/10days.

You can use sunbeds to accelerate the tanning if you like but you don't need to. Also try not to get carried away and continue the loading phase for longer than necessary or you can end up über dark and look like a fool.

It's relatively easy to jab as you're just doing it in the subq fat around the belly button but you need to rotate sites obvious as otherwise it gets more painful and bruising occurs. The less fat you have the more it hurts obv.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

btw this is first time for me & I'm quite fair skinned


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. Did you find you suffered any sides? nausia etc?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

young-pup said:


> Thanks. Did you find you suffered any sides? nausia etc?


Look at the bottom of my post. I listed them there.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

all my questions have been answered. Thanks, reps to both


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Just to further add about dosing. Generally speaking a typical starting dose is 0.25 mg/day for 3-4 days whereupon a bump to 0.5 mg/day is made again for 3-4 days and afterwards 1 mg / day. Once the desired level of darkness is achieved then drop down to 1 mg / week to keep the color.

These are general guidelines as there have been folks who've gained the color they wanted by having a little patience and staying at 0.25 mg/day while some particularly pale folks have had to go over 1 mg/day to get the color they wanted.

A couple of other side-effects that were reported in clinical trials were mild feelings of somnolence as well as 'agreeable' stretching and yawning. Also there are fairly consistent anecdotal reports of vivid dreaming on nights of dosing.

Regarding safety do know that the melanotan peptides are both considered unlicensed and unregulated medicines. Both have been through limited and highly controlled scientific clinical trials to establish safety which in the small cohorts of trial participants was done. Melanotan-1 (generic name "afamelanotide") in particular has been through more extensive testing in both men and women. For melanotan II the only testing with women was performed in New Zealand (this video





 mentions it).

-Scott


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

some great info here, thanks


----------

